# 2 in the Pocket



## Sulfur (Jan 29, 2009)

I realize that I could up the saturation a bit, but any other C&C??


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Jan 29, 2009)

nice..

but if you had both of aces in focus would be really nice, and if you got them all in the photo (the whole card ) that would better too

but it's still nice photo


----------



## Sulfur (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks man.  I was going for just getting the one ace in focus, but I see what you mean.


----------

